# Anything in the SF Bay Area???



## slowroller1842 (Jul 17, 2009)

Anybody out there know of any shows or swaps in or around the greater Bay Area or Sacramento area?  The closest thing I've seen was a measly couple of bikes at a Goodguys car show swap.

Thanks.


----------



## sensor (Jul 18, 2009)

well theres going to be a bike section at mass this year
but heres a link to the info anyhow........
http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=17967


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 18, 2009)

There's one today at Dolores Park in SF-
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/1275904811.html
I knew nothing about it until I checked craigslist this morning. Rode past the spot about an hour ago and saw no activity.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Jul 20, 2009)

Whoa! That Mass show looks pretty sweet!  Hopefully I can make it up to Sac this weekend.

Too bad about Dolores Park... I didn't hear anything about it.  Would've been nice to have gotten out of the East Bay heat (104) & checked-out some bikes in the city.


----------

